# A DANDY with my HAWKINS



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 28, 2011)

Man I've eatin so  many tags I was wondering if I'd ever get to fill one but today the good LORD helped me out. 

I decided an afternoon hunt on some public land and close to home was worth a try. Park the truck and start hikin an old road in. 

Decide to get closer to the crick and work the hill side above it cause it thicker then hair on a dogs back. I no more then get close to the crick and brush breaks and I see a whitetail flag and what looked like horns . It stops I pull up the bincos and it looks like a good buck but the brush is hjust to thick for a shot.  It moves on but because I'm pretty close to a gravel main raod I wait. Sure enough a car comes by and he comes back my way. Pull the trigger sure of a good hit it humps up but runs. Takes a few minutes for me to get down off the hill and thru the brush where I think it was. A bit of looking and sure enough I'v drawn blood but man is it thick.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 28, 2011)

For well over a hour and a half I'm fighting brirs and thick stuff in and out of the crick then he starts up hill. Several time I got to tye off yellow ribbons when I lose the trail but I kep on. 

Darkness is starting to set in I tye off another ribbon figuring I'll have to come back in the morning. Pretty sure I'm close to the old road I parked on and sure enough I can't be but 30 yards or so from it. Finding it hard to quit and just give up I walk back to my last marker take a few more steps and there he is


----------



## RNC (Nov 28, 2011)

Great deer an great story  ! ,,, CONGRATS ;]


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 28, 2011)

Camera battery was cold and dieing but finally got one fairly good timed shot with me in it. 

Got to say the GOOD LORD had to of help drag that buck up to that close to the road for me cause it was a good shot and made it a lot easier on a 60 year old man hunting by himself 

The drag to the road weren't bad took me a bit down a hill then up but I was bound and determind he was going in the truck whole but man what a job that was  getting him in the truck by myself almost but not quite the hardess part. 

I'll get some more pics and post here tomorrow when the battery is charged and the light is better but for now boy am I happy


----------



## limbhanger (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't watch hunting shows because they do not portray what hunting is. You sir, know what hunting is about. Congratulations on a much deserved buck. Just awesome!


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 28, 2011)

A buck worth waiting for, Congrats!


----------



## RangerJ (Nov 28, 2011)

Good Job and congrats.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 28, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 29, 2011)

A BIG congratulations to you!  You earned that one!


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice buck. It's great when they run and pile up near the truck!


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats,great story,great job!


----------



## fishndinty (Nov 29, 2011)

dwhee87 said:


> Nice buck. It's great when they run and pile up near the truck!



Agreed.


----------



## Supercracker (Nov 29, 2011)

very very nice


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 29, 2011)

well done!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 29, 2011)

Way-To-Go Mike!!! 



Mighty good job with the ole trustworthy Hawkins on a fine beast of a whitetail with sweeping main beams & lots to be proud of right there.  Was expecting it to be a muley since that's what I seem to see more of in your good scenic big game photos.  Wish I could've been there to help you drag it out & load him up.  Thanks for posting, Mike. Sorry I do not get over to Photo forum section more often to check out everyone's nice work. I need to get over to this smokepole forum section more often, too.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 30, 2011)

Congradudadgumlations my friend! Your hunting threads and pics are bout the only way most of us will ever get to hunt the Great Northwest. Can't wait to see some "after" pics in the Cafe'.:yummy:


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 30, 2011)

WTG Mike.  Awesome deer and great hunting story!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

Well done, Mikey!!  congrats!


----------



## Ole Crip (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice deer and great story..


----------



## jkoch (Nov 30, 2011)

Great story and great buck. You earned that one!!


----------



## GAGE (Nov 30, 2011)

That is fantastic,   congrats and great buck!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome Mike.  I know you've been after this one for a long time.  

Hoss


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats on the nice buck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2011)

Mike, congratulations on a mighty fine buck!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 29, 2011)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Way-To-Go Mike!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty good job with the ole trustworthy Hawkins on a fine beast of a whitetail with sweeping main beams & lots to be proud of right there. Was expecting it to be a muley since that's what I seem to see more of in your good scenic big game photos. Wish I could've been there to help you drag it out & load him up. Thanks for posting, Mike. Sorry I do not get over to Photo forum section more often to check out everyone's nice work. I need to get over to this smokepole forum section more often, too.


 
Thank you a TON  BTHandF  I know how you and a few others have got to see a lot of nice deer in my photos and how it seems to me like an  eternity since I got to put one down that you know how good it feels to finally put one on the ground and doin it with the Hawkins make it just that much better


----------

